# kit suggestion



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

ok well there are 2 kits i need
1. a break kit
2. a body kit

for the break kit, i need to re-do rotors, pads, calipurs, and everything because the man i bought it from didn't take care of it, and tried to replace the front left rotor and broke off a bolt to the calipur.. 
soo
anyway i wanted to re-do the system with some slotted power drilled rotors and such, but i dont really know what to look for, so thats why i asked. also springs and 4 way independet shocks is what i am looking for to.

a body kit...
this is a hard decision, because the car has some rust on the bumpers and on the side skirts, so i was going to kit it with plastic or fiberglass so that i dont have that problem anymore. and all i will have to take care of is the wheel wells and the hatch because when we tubbed it we found a small rust spot. 

ANY IDEA HOW TO FIX RUST SPOTS???? its rusted all the way through  

so i know all of you have been on here for a while and have done your share of working on 240's..

so i just wanted to know what you thought a good kit would be thats kind of cheap.

thanks,
sam


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

by the way, slotted rotors suck because they "slice" the pads and the pads wear out real fast. just got cross drilled not powerdrilled. what is a powerdrilled rotor?


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

wow people sure are nice...

sometimes us "people who dont speak english' refer to cross drilled as power drilled, sorry..

and boy was i wrong to even ask a simple question because i know that people are usually nice, and that since you all have similar cars; if not the same car, that you might be able to help me and give me some suggestions to what to get so that the 240 can actually stop. also to give me a good idea of what kits look nice for the car.

obviously i was WAY wrong to even bother to come and ask my questions.

sorry


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

we hate noobs

brake : replace rotors, calipers, master cylinder, brake lines w/ oem 240 parts

body kit : we all have different tastes. some ppl worship the veilside kit, i think it looks like ass. search on your own and pick to your taste


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

we were all noobs at one time........ :thumbup: 

i was thinking about the veilside kit to.. HAHA

i think it looks nice, but its REAL expensive..

but just what do you think? i couldn't find to many i liked for the 90..

and anyway, do you have any links where to find them? when i searched google i didn't come up with to many

thanks,
sam


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if you like the veilside look, there are plenty of cheaper replicas out there. importfan, gtp, vis, etc..


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

wow thanks, i didn't know that..

the only thing i dont like about kitting the car, is there is no rear bumper replacement, there all addons


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Warning. Anymore BS and permanent bans will begin. Don't take my warning lightly.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

for brakes, go 300zx or just stainless steel braided lines, crossdrilled rotors and good pads. and kelso wasn't making fun of you. i dont see anything adversarial in his post


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*yawn*

veilside may only carry add-ons for the rear but there are PLENTY of other companies that make rear replacements. when kitting a car, the phrase "you get what you paid for" should be always on your mind. reputable aftermarket companies will have OEM fitment and excellent quality ( vertex, bn sports, ikeya formula, ings, just to name a few ) however, quality parts will cost a lot.. about 1600 bux for a full kit.

places like gtp / importfan sells "veilside STYLE kit" the keyword is style. it means that it's not originally from veilside. however, they took a veilside kit and used it as a cast / mold to create copies. by creating copies, the fitment will be off ( i've seen far as 3/4 in too small or too big )

personally, putting a body kit on my car would be the last mod i do.. and i would only do it if i could afford real ones. then there are issues of "omg, i have to drive uber slow / careful because i don't wanna mess up my 1600 dollar body kit!" cars are made to be driven ya know?


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

yea i get ya, but i just thought it would be easier than trying to do all the bodywork myself and mess it up somehow.

i know how they make the kits so cheap, becasue my daily is a 04 grand am and i was looking at getting a kit for that before i got my 240 and they were 1700 to almost 2000 for quality parts. 

and it wasn't kelso that i was saying anything nasty about, it was just that i was supprised to get "yelled" (if thats possible in writing) at.

thanks again everyone,
sam


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

FYI - factory bodykit is plastic, it doesnt rust. If you have rust then its come from beneath the bodykit which is bad.


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

on my 90 the side skirts are rusted on the bottom

not the front and rear bumper sorry


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

found a kit that looks nice thats pretty affordable..

tell me what you think


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

not a fan. i don't care for the wild and crazy shogun/streetfighter style body kits. i'd rather stay with a clean, simple look of an OEM or OEM-style kit/lips. 

for brakes, don't get OEM 240SX brakes. you're going to spend just as much buying brand new when you could get cross-drilled rotors for almost the same price, or you could get a full brake set from a junked Z32 for pretty cheap. visit some Z sites and the like and you'll be able to find a ton of Z owners parting out their cars.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i thought slotted rotors were alot better, they are supposed to stop better and have less brake fade, release heat better, and plus dont crossdrilled crack and crap?... im not positive on this info but thats wat ive heard from a bunch of people


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

slo9012Vde said:


> found a kit that looks nice thats pretty affordable..
> 
> tell me what you think


^^^ cheap veilside replica. would look good in fast and the furious 3. it's ugly imo.



ronaldo said:


> i thought slotted rotors were alot better, they are supposed to stop better and have less brake fade, release heat better, and plus dont crossdrilled crack and crap?... im not positive on this info but thats wat ive heard from a bunch of people


both slotted and cross drilled has their own pros and cons. i believe cross drilled rotors crack only under lots of hard driving.. when used for daily driving, it will be fine


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

i said that kit because i thought it looked ok and was pretty affordable and they give an extra 100 off for a pick up, and the store is only about 2 hours away...

i really like it when cars look different, i have a 2004 grand am right now as a daily, and like i said before, i was going to kit it and make it look like this


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i was just reading about drilled and slotted rotors only a few days ago. from what i remember, this one site was saying that slotted rotors slice the brake pads so they wear out quickly.slotted rotors were really only good for track driving because they stop very well but you wouldnt want them on your daily driver because of the pads wearing quickly.

crossdrilled rotors are a stock item on many high performance cars such as porsches. i want to say the crossdrilled stop better but i just cant remember. i know they were better in some way because air had more space to go than in the drilled. i think it had to do with the "slicing" i was talking about...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

crossdrilled will reduce rotor warpage under heavy driving because they cool better


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

all in all, you don't really need them unless you're putting a lot of power to the wheels. regardless, as long as you go with bigger brakes (i.e. Skyline or Z32 OE replacements) or go with a big brake kit (i.e. Brembo), it'll suffice for anywhere up to 400-500RWHP.


----------

